# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  ПОМОГИТЕ, ошибка Поле объекта не обнаружено (СчетЗатрат)

## Swindler_I

1с 8.3 Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия при попытке сделать проводку документов выдает ошибку "Поле объекта не обнаружено (СчетЗатрат)" как исправить ????

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 1с 8.3 Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия при попытке сделать проводку документов выдает ошибку "Поле объекта не обнаружено (СчетЗатрат)" как исправить ????


Какой релиз конфигурации?

----------


## Swindler_I

3.0.100.20

----------


## Swindler_I

Вы об этом?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 3.0.100.20


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....670#post641670

----------


## Swindler_I

извините, только начал с 1с общаться. заново переустановить?

----------


## Swindler_I

> извините, только начал с 1с общаться. заново переустановить?


Разобрался, спасибо за оперативный ответ)

----------

